# tip is included not



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Many times I noticed in my airport runs the guy tries to tip, and the lady stops him. " it s already taken care of". Mind you business woman...
Geez, If I want to tip my gal won't stop me even if she wanted to.
even in Lyft I see more folks not tipping in airport runs, after they state their love of the service/ride...


----------

